

DNS Pre-fetch Exposure on Thunderbird and Webmail - mike-cardwell
https://secure.grepular.com/DNS_Prefetch_Exposure_on_Thunderbird_and_Webmail

======
jmount
Mozilla really has to stop this pre-fetch obsession. It was a bad idea when
they started it and, given how much malware there is and how many malsites
there are, prefetch has become indefensible. I wrote an article a while ago
pointing out a Google search plus Firefox prefetch interaction:
[http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-
use-g...](http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/07/should-your-mom-use-google-
search/) .

~~~
pasbesoin
Fully agree. I was disgusted when I learned of the pre-fetching defaults. This
reminds me to check whether my custom settings to disable pre-fetch have
"stuck" through the most recent updates (Firefox).

